# How to send texts via USB modem



## balanga (Mar 15, 2018)

How would I go about sending texts from FreeBSD using a USB modem?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 15, 2018)

It took me less than 2 seconds to find that information with Google.

https://www.developershome.com/sms/howToSendSMSFromPC.asp


----------



## Maelstorm (Mar 19, 2018)

Once you are dialed into your ISP and you have an assigned IP address over PPP, you can just email a message to the phone number.  So if you are sending it to an AT&T phone, I believe that it is something like 8005551212@att.com and the message will show up.  The only problem with this is that you need to know who the network operator is.  This is why when you sign up for text alerts, they want to know who your carrier is.


----------

